# what to use to set eyebrows ?



## urbanD0LL (Nov 17, 2009)

hey yo, hope everyone's doing good ! 
i want to know what can be used to make sure my eyebrows don't budge, smudge or any of that, especially when using eyeshadow to fill them in . 
thanks!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: what to use to set eyeshadows ?*

A brow wax? Or you could dampen a section of the shadow with a fixer spray before you apply the shadow?


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: what to use to set eyeshadows ?*

I groom my brows with MAC Brow Finisher in Clear, then fill them in with my eyeshadow. It works for me!


----------



## PollyRhythm (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: what to use to set eyeshadows ?*

I've been using Urban Decay Primer Potion before I fill them in and it works fab for me.


----------



## HoneyDip (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: what to use to set eyeshadows ?*

Either a clear brow gel or I sometimes use a brow wax by MAC. 

If I'm in a hurry I even like to use wet'n'wilds eye khols for my eye-brows, they've been recommended by a YT guru (fafinettex3 uses it) because it has a lot of wax in its formula, that way its a great product to hold your brows in place. (it's SUPER cheap too) =)


----------



## urbanD0LL (Nov 17, 2009)

woops i put eyeshadows but meant eyebrows , y'all understood anyway so that's great haha , thanks !!


----------



## Anna Phalactyc (Nov 17, 2009)

For my brows I use Smashbox's Brow Tech (both the powder and wax), then set it with Benefit's She-laq. After that, my brows don't budge or fade for 12+ hours!


----------



## friedargh (Nov 17, 2009)

I use a brow gel by Bloom (Aussie brand), but I do use Mac's brow finisher in clear at times. I don't really like the brow finisher (which is like a wax) too much though, not a fan of feeling my brows sticking to my face .

I think gel is the way to go


----------



## gigiopolis (Nov 18, 2009)

Sometimes I just spray a bit of hairspray onto a brow brush and sweep it through my brows. Dunno if it really "sets" the brows, i.e. keeps it from smudging, but it certainly keeps the hairs in place!


----------



## Miss Ava Marie (Nov 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_Sometimes I just spray a bit of hairspray onto a brow brush and sweep it through my brows. Dunno if it really "sets" the brows, i.e. keeps it from smudging, but it certainly keeps the hairs in place!_

 
I do the same thing girl!! personally I don't think you need an eyebrow kit.. they are unnecessary.. I just use an eyebrow pencil and eyeshadow along with MAC's 263. then I set it with a little bit of hairspray


----------



## MizzTropical (Nov 26, 2009)

Makeup For Ever's Brow Corrector is fabulous! It's like a tinted gel so you get hold + color all in one.


----------



## kariii (Nov 27, 2009)

MAC's clear gel, then I Use the charcoal side of the brow due to fill in and do the outside end (the arch?) with Dipdown fluidline.


----------



## kittykit (Nov 27, 2009)

I've been using MAC Brow Set in Clear for more than a year. That stuff is great.


----------

